# Regular Season Game 40: Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(20-19)/(25-12)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, January 19, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Parker / Finley / Bowen / Duncan / Oberto*


*Preview

Tracy McGrady might be making his long-awaited return after all.

Back on the practice court for a second consecutive day, McGrady left Friday's workout cautiously optimistic that he might be able to return Saturday night when the Rockets host the San Antonio Spurs.

The Rockets' leading scorer has missed the past 11 games with a left knee injury. He considered himself doubtful for Saturday's game following his first practice in almost month on Thursday.

But now, McGrady said there is about a "75 percent" chance that he'd be back in the lineup against the NBA's defending champs.

"There is a good chance," McGrady said. "It depends on how my body feels (before Saturday's game)."

McGrady sweated through Friday's practice without incident, clearing the way for his potential return.

Despite struggling to get through Thursday's practice, McGrady didn't skip any drills on Friday. The seven-time All-Star said he even felt more comfortable making cuts and pushing off with his knee.

The rest of the Rockets noticed his progress as well.

"He looked a lot better today," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "The key is probably seeing how he feels tomorrow. It certainly looks promising."

McGrady's comeback would provide the Rockets with a much-needed boost following two crushing home losses.

Behind some late turnovers and defensive breakdowns, Houston coughed up fourth-quarter leads in back-to-back losses to New Orleans and Philadelphia. Part of the trouble came when the Rockets were trying to force entry passes into Yao Ming when the Rockets center was surrounded by defenders down the stretch.

But with McGrady back, the Rockets would have another option to lean on in the waning moments.

The Rockets, though, aren't sure when McGrady will be ready for that role since he'll need time to regain his rhythm.

McGrady even added that he would likely be coming off the bench Saturday night if he did suit up for the game. Adelman hasn't made a decision on that.

"I haven't thought about it yet," Adelman said. "It's going to be something we're going to have to work through. We'll be changing our rotation."

The other key is getting McGrady implemented back into the offense.

During the star's absence, the Rockets were beginning to find a better flow within Adelman's system. Houston has averaged 99.1 points over the past seven games, roughly four points higher than its season average. Rafer Alston and Luther, in particular, have found a good rhythm within the offense.

That's a stark contrast to how things were flowing before McGrady was knocked out of the lineup. When the star was playing, Adelman felt his team was standing around and watching McGrady and Yao handle the scoring load too much.

McGrady said he didn't one anyone to change the way they're playing when he does return to the lineup.

"I don't want them to sit around and watch me," McGrady said.

Still, the Rockets wouldn't mind seeing their leading scorer back on the floor.

"It always to helps to have one of your best players back," Rockets forward Shane Battier said.


Spurs Update: The Spurs have been slowed by injuries in the first half of the season. But not much. Despite Thursday's setback in an NBA Finals rematch with Cleveland, the defending champs are only one game behind the Phoenix Suns for the best record in the Western Conference. As usual, they're doing it with defense. The Spurs are third in the NBA in scoring defense, limiting opponents to 91.9 points per game.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

figures we get the spurs when they have everyone back and we don't have Mac-injury


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wells does a good job against the Spurs. Hopefully everyone else will try their best to win this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Mutombo
Scola/Hayes
Battier
Wells/Head
Alston/Brooks

If TMAC doesnt play I hope thats the rotation.
Wells is a Spurs killer & Scola will lift to play the Spurs and his national teammates. They should play 30+ mins each.
If TMAC comes back he needs to come off the bench.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Bonzi is the Spur killer.

Houston + San Antonio = Houston Loss

Go Rockets!:yay:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1st Quarter - Fine
2nd Quarter - Fine
3rd Quarter - Fine
4th Quarter - Collapse


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like it's a winnable. Scola should school his fellow Argentinians pretty well.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> 1st Quarter - Fine
> 2nd Quarter - Fine
> 3rd Quarter - Fine
> 4th Quarter - Collapse


Post of the day...

But with that, I will say that the Spurs are vulnerable as of late, so you never know.

But I still think we are going to lose.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> It looks like it's a winnable. Scola should school his fellow Argentinians pretty well.


SHould be a nice flop fest


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> SHould be a nice flop fest


haha


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> SHould be a nice flop fest


Watching these Argentineans play, I wonder how the Argentinean league is. When the whistle sounds, do all 10 guys just fall to the floor?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

I'm watching some French version of it.

http://eu1.secveseyret.com/ntv_low

-_-


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Battier's not starting!?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Olajuwon is in the house! Cool!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

T-Mac checking in!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

... What the hell was that T-Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Ok. Go T-Mac!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Aaron Brooks in the game!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Nice T for 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

That was a pretty bad shot by T-Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Landry checking in! I like what I'm seeing. Giving everyone a chance to see who works with T-Mac.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TMAC blames Toyata Center for our lousy performance at home*

Luis making San Antonio regret trading him!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn i cant watch this game online with my broadband cause its on NBA tv...LAME

I guess its a box score night then


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm in the right place now!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> I'm in the right place now!


as are your posts too. I fixed everything so your effort didnt go to waste


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Haha. Awesome.

Carl Landry is awesome.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's a RAFER 3!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao only 3 FG attempts? Are they swarming him like crazy or what?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn not one foul called on the Spurs in 2 quarter...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn not one foul called on the Spurs in 2 quarter...


never mind spoke too soon


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Taking a 6 point lead into halftime.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Only 2 team TO's in the first half... Amazing. Spurs with 8.

How are the Spurs playing Yao? I cant watch the game and I noticed he didn't get any FG's early...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Only two turnovers in the first half


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn you onebadlt, you beat me to it


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice to see that the Rockets are on top at the half. We need to pick up the 3 point percentage.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn right now its -30 outside, I am going to go freeze some water by throwing it out of my cup. Its amazing to watch it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why does Tmac take so many damn 3 pointers?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful play. T-Mac to the rack!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets not blow it this quarter... PLEASE?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Our Rookies rock! Landry dunk, Brooks 3 and a charge drawn by Scola!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice core we got here. Landry I am keeping an eye on. How is he looking so far this game?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Lets not blow it this quarter... PLEASE?


I say this again....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao And1!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

How about some defense please to close it out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Excellent game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good, a much needed win


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank You Bonner:yay: man we got lucky in the end man the free throws... nice win nice win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn i only got here to watch 7.4 secs of the 4thQ.

Cant believe Yao missed 2 FTs (though it was good he missed the second one)
Rafer also made one and we get the win.

But couldnt see who it was but the Spur player had an open shot and missed that isnt good enough.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE: Why is Yao's FGA's so low?????????????

Seriously they need to make a rule Yao get atleast 18FGA per game.

Seriously Luther has more attempts than Yao for two games in a row now.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> NOTE: Why is Yao's FGA's so low?????????????
> 
> Seriously they need to make a rule Yao get atleast 18FGA per game.
> 
> Seriously Luther has more attempts than Yao for two games in a row now.


He gets fronted like no other, but being fronted also means he gets to get baskets in other ways. (with higher fg%)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I just looked at the boxscore for this game...wow. I can't believe we won. I'm a bit surprise that Wells didn't get to many rebounds or points. I'm also surprise that Alston is the only other person to score in double figures. That must have been some game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Funny Yao/Rockets Video
http://s.sohu.com/20080119/n254758243.shtml
0:53 was hilarious


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im so happy right now. Very good win. Hopefully this is a turning point for us


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SAN ANTONIO SPURS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=83">Bruce Bowen</a>, SF</td><td>31</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=215">Tim Duncan</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>10-21</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-9</td><td>5</td><td>12</td><td>17</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2805">Fabricio Oberto</a>, PF</td><td>31</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=242">Michael Finley</a>, SF</td><td>19</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1015">Tony Parker</a>, PG</td><td>36</td><td>7-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=234">Francisco Elson</a>, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=272">Manu Ginobili</a>, SG</td><td>33</td><td>6-13</td><td>4-7</td><td>5-6</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=874">Jacque Vaughn</a>, PG</td><td>12</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=347">Robert Horry</a>, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=42">Brent Barry</a>, SG</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1996">Matt Bonner</a>, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=866">Ime Udoka</a>, SF</td><td>13</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-71</strong></td><td><strong>6-13</strong></td><td><strong>11-19</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>44</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>81</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>45.1%</strong></td><td><strong>46.2%</strong></td><td><strong>57.9%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (21)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>17</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>18</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>39</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-10</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>23</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>34</td><td>6-15</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>34</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>27</td><td>4-12</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>22</td><td>2-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>12</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-83</strong></td><td><strong>7-19</strong></td><td><strong>12-20</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>32</strong></td><td><strong>48</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>83</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38.6%</strong></td><td><strong>36.8%</strong></td><td><strong>60.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 7 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Ron Garretson , Mark Lindsay , Sean Corbin <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,353<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:10


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


>


And that play is not even in the NBA daily top 10...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That didn't make top 10!?!?

Thats making a poster out of Duncan right there.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> That didn't make top 10!?!?
> 
> Thats making a poster out of Duncan right there.


I mean, obviously you have to leave at least 5 spots open for King James' fast breaks. I want to see the day that they put Lebron getting a rebound in the top 10.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn right now its -30 outside, I am going to go freeze some water by throwing it out of my cup. Its amazing to watch it


Are you serious? It actually freezes before it hits the ground?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Defensive deficiencies aside, Landry looked pretty good. On the boards, he does what everyone hoped Stromile Swift would do.

I almost don't mind Yao being fronted when T-Mac is on the court. It leaves so many other things open for us. Just a stellar performance by Yao, I thought. The Spurs put so much into guarding him that it left gaps for our other guys. And defensively, he was a monster. He completely shut down the paint, and he guarded Duncan one-on-one for much of the game and came out on top.

Pathetic chucking by Alston and Head, though.


----------

